

Ask HN: Where Should I Look For A Programmer To Partner With For My Start Up? - GaryLivingston

I am looking to find a programmer/designer or two to partner with in order to continue building my start up company's website.<p>I can only offer part ownership of the company in the form of stock issued to them. It is a legal S-Corp.  How much stock depends on the amount of work and input offered. I do not have capital at this point.<p>I originally launched my site in 2005.  It is a Social Magazine about all forms of art and the business of being an artist.<p>Its content is by and large about and by the community.  The goal for every piece of content is to inspire and educate people.<p>33% of the profits once monetized will be donated to charity every quarter.<p>Every piece of content is linked together using a system like facebook's pages. We released that feature in 2005. This is one example of how I know my concepts and ideas of how they should be executed are still ahead of the curve.<p>In 2006 everything came to a halt because I became very ill and almost died. I was out of commission for years and my entire personality was altered for this time due to a tumor.<p>While dealing with that my original team had to take on new jobs and what capital I had raised was used up.<p>I am not looking to find a programmer to take advantage of and not compensate them what they deserve. The plan is again, to offer part ownership of this company and split income accordingly once the site is monetized.<p>I have a very extensive plan for how this entire project will scale.<p>I just don't know where to look for a potential partner to build it out with me.<p>I am based in Los Angeles but I am willing to travel between San Diego and San Francisco if there are good meet ups going on where programmers look for start ups to join.<p>If there are good places to meet programmers online please inform me of those sites.<p>Please advise me on where to seek a new partner or two. Thank you.<p>Sincerely,
Gary Livingston
======
mindcrime
You might find some useful into here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2320545>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2309722>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2293542>

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site:news.ycombinat...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site:news.ycombinator.com+find+developers&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=)

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site:news.ycombinat...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site:news.ycombinator.com+find+hackers&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=)

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site:news.ycombinat...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site:news.ycombinator.com+find+cofounder&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=)

~~~
GaryLivingston
Thank you! Lots of fun stuff to look through!

------
codingstaff
Gary, I am not sure if developers would be interested to partner/share the
stock of non-profitable company. Usually good developers get at least one
inquiry as such a week. Therefore, they got to be very careful. Besides,
nowadays it is extremely hard to get a startup developed by an individual, you
need to find a team. I would strongly suggest to hire a team. And make sure
you hire the best of the best, not the cheapest of the cheapest. Of course, it
costs money... but... in software development you always get what you pay for
or less. I would suggest joining a solid software development team as a
marketing or sales pro and get hours-for-hours deal from them.

~~~
GaryLivingston
Sidenote: I would hire and pay a very high rate if I was able to.
Unfortunately, that illness had me out of work for years and I am just now
getting back to the job market. My savings are shot from what my medical
insurance didn't cover of my half a million in bills.

I swear I am not someone that looks to take advantage of others or unfairly
compensate myself at the expense of another. I believe in the same notion you
have about paying for the best of the best and paying what they deserve.

I just simply can not do that at this time so I can only offer what I have and
fair ownership of what they put into this.

I hate when people try to take advantage of me as a photographer. Part of why
I started this project is to undo that mentality of taking advantage of others
and using this project to establish higher rates for all creative people.

Just, one step at a time.

~~~
codingstaff
Sorry to hear about health problems you've gone through. Wish you the best
luck and, yeah, as a web developer/designer, I know it is really hard for
people in creative services nowadays.

------
codeslush
You're in LA - look up coloft - they are in santa monica and have a website of
the same name. They have a lot of events for startups and the owners are
fantastic people.

You have all kinds of hacker groups in la too. go to meetup.com and see what
you can drum up.

My observation is that LA startup scene is really heating up and I wish you
the best.

~~~
GaryLivingston
Thank you for leads to both. Coloft sounds great! I think my friend has gone
to a few of their events. So, I'll be sure to drag him with me.

I'll see what meetup.com has to offer too. Thank you again!

------
iworkforthem
You could post on the monthly "Who's hiring" thread on HN. Lots of programmers
look at it for interesting gigs.

~~~
GaryLivingston
Will do! I'll be sure to look through others first. Thank you for the
suggestion.

------
haploid
IRC

~~~
akkartik
Care to elaborate? (Assuming it's not sarcasm.)

~~~
haploid
Sure. Freenode and EFNet tend to have significant concentrations of talented
developers and developer/managers.

I think many people would be surprised at the caliber of people who idle(
usually as ops )on the various programming-related IRC channels. Of course,
these channels also attract droves of newbies looking for help, often with
elementary homework projects. But if you use a decent vetting process, sorting
signal from noise can be fairly trivial.

